# Looking for some discord RP partner



## corntoznex (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi, I've got a couple of ideas up in my head I would like to do but if the ideas seemed bland then I'm open for suggestions if you PM me.


https://m.imgur.com/a/kOHIvX9


----------



## corntoznex (Sep 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 7, 2019)

At least on my end, your pictures aren't working, so I don't know what your ideas are.


----------



## corntoznex (Sep 7, 2019)

Fixed it, hopefully


----------



## Unknown13 (Sep 24, 2019)

Are you interested in goo rp?


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

My character is 'usually' a 5 inch tall man. Shall we give it a "Go" ?


----------



## corntoznex (Nov 30, 2019)

tinysteven said:


> My character is 'usually' a 5 inch tall man. Shall we give it a "Go" ?


Umm… sorry, I don’t play with human characters much and… I certainly don’t do micro even after the change. I’m sincerely apologize


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

No worries; thanks for your reply.


----------



## CaregiverShade (Dec 1, 2019)

I'd be interested in trying something out! I can't help but enjoy a more nsfw kinda story, but kinks don't have to be a main focus. I have a male sona (Shade) I use but do use one or two others depending on if I want to have a bit of a switch up.
theRANDOMmind#5855


----------

